# Brain Tease: Above Ground Pool



## jar546 (Feb 7, 2011)

You inspect an above ground pool that has a pump motor connected via a 48" power supply cord to a GFCI protected duplex receptacle located 8' from the pool edge.

With the known information only, are there any obvious violations?

If there are, how many & what are they?

If this is not a problem then why not?


----------



## GHRoberts (Feb 7, 2011)

Section 4200 seems to cover the issue. Much better than your observations.

Duplex seems improper. (seems to imply non-locking also)

Distances seem correct.

GFCI seems correct.

Lots of other issues that more information might help resolve.


----------



## JBI (Feb 7, 2011)

Convenience outlet should be 10' minimum, not 8'. Pump outlet can be 5' - 10' away. Option A, put one post between 5' and 10' from pool for pump and a second at 10' - 20' away for the convenience outlet; OR option B, one post at 10' with single outlet on pool side and GFCI Duplex on the opposite side. Same amount of hardware, but who wants to install TWO posts?

If the pump had a non-locking plug as original equipment, not a problem in and of itself. If however the twist-lock plug was removed and replaced with the non-locking, problem.

When was it installed?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 7, 2011)

Flex-cord for a pool motor cannot be over 36" in length 680.21A (5)  Outlet from edge of the pool at 10' -20' required and has to be GFCI protected 680.22(A).


----------



## jar546 (Feb 7, 2011)

Looks like JBI and Pcinspector1 got everything.  2 main items:

1) <10' without twistlock

2) >3' cord.  This is also a UL listing issue too.

Nice job.  Now get rid of this snow so we can get some pool permits pulled.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Feb 7, 2011)

How about adding an in use wet location cover.....or does that go without saying. We have a rash of the "Blue pools" that seems to reoccur every summer. They pop up on every street and rarely meet code. We have a summertime program where we do free pool safety inspections if requested. Helps to remedy a lot of unsafe conditions.


----------



## jar546 (Feb 7, 2011)

Storable pools are a whole other problem.  And yes, in use cover goes without saying.  Thanks


----------



## jar546 (Feb 9, 2011)

OK, since I have spring fever and can't wait for this snow and ice to melt, let's take this a bit further with above ground pools.

For those in the 2008 NEC and those in the 2009 IRC, how do you address the issue of the equipotential bonding for the 3' walkway around the pool when it is grass, which is most of the time?


----------



## globe trekker (Feb 9, 2011)

> " ...how do you address the issue of the equipotential bonding for the 3' walkway around the pool when it is grass, which is most of the time?


By installing a single bare, solid #8 AWG or larger, copper conductor around the perimeter of the

pool in an area between 18" and 24" from the inside pool walls. This solid conductor shall be

buried not less than 4" below grade, but not more than 6" around the entire perimeter of the pool.

The copper conductor must be connected to the pool shell in 4 separate, evenly spaced locations

around the pool shell, or by installing structural reinforcement steel ( re-bar or WWF ) in the

same manner.

See Article 680.26(2)(a) or (b), 2008 NEC

.


----------



## jar546 (Feb 11, 2011)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> By installing a single bare, solid #8 AWG or larger, copper conductor around the perimeter of thepool in an area between 18" and 24" from the inside pool walls. This solid conductor shall be
> 
> buried not less than 4" below grade, but not more than 6" around the entire perimeter of the pool.
> 
> ...


This seems to be new news to the electricians and pool installers around here.  They seem to think the perimeter surface only applies to concrete around an in ground pool


----------



## globe trekker (Feb 11, 2011)

Well then, straighten them out, ...there in Kentuckle-vania.   

FWIW, I think that Kentuckle-vania is located right next to Pennsyl-tucky!

.


----------



## jamaicabraden (Aug 4, 2011)

this thread is suffice. i'm having the same situation with my inflatable pools! thanks guys for keeping us posted.


----------



## globe trekker (Aug 4, 2011)

No one has mentioned the requirement for fencing and latching gates.

Does this also "go without saying?" Refer to the 2006 IPMC, Section

303.2.

Yes, I know this is posted in an electrical topic thread.  Sorry to

semi-hijack it with Property Maintenance issues / codes.

.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Aug 4, 2011)

Good point. The same fence provisions are also in the appendix of the IRC.


----------

